# Show me your BBQ's



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

I'm attempting to build a brick BBQ at the weekend, just wondering if any of you guys have built any? If so share what you have.

Cheers


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I built one years ago. And it was **** so I knocked it down and bought a gas one instead lol.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

I've been using gas for the last 10 years but fed up of it, got a cheap kettle bbq last year and loved using charcoal again. I'm going down the brick route as I thought it would be easier and cheaper to refresh the grills once a year.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not built one for myself, helped a mate few years ago - he built if with small trays rather than 1 large tray for the charcoal, allowed more control and could reduce / expand charcoal area depending on how many he was doing it for...


----------

